# Internet disconnects after sleep/restart



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, every time I come back to my computer after sleep mode, or turn it on after shut down (basically, any time it's 'turned off' in any form) Safari comes up with "you are not connected to the internet."  I always get the internet connection back, but only after hitting the 'network diagnostics' button, and then clicking the Airport button (because the button next to 'built-in-ethernet' is always on by default it seems), and then a message along the lines of "your internet connecton appears to be working properly" pops up.  It's especially a hassle when I'm not done yet, but the mac goes to sleep because I've been idle too long - and then I have to go through the same motions to get back online.  Is there a way I can set it permanently so I don't have to keep doing this EVERY time?  

(I am using Airport with a SMC router that's wired to a PC.  My operating system is Mac OS X Tiger).


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2005)

If you are not using your Ethernet port, disable it.  That way it won't default to it.  Just leave the Airport enabled.  HOpefully this will resolve your internet issues.

For the record, Sleep mode does cause the computer (Mac or PC) to lose connection since it's usually set to disable the network ports once in Sleep mode.  I think you can disable this, but I don't recall exactly.  Check in the Energy Saver section in System Prefs and check the settings there.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok thanks.  I guess it makes sense to disconnect while in sleep mode...my computer does seem to be connected now when I turn it on after it's been shut off the whole night.  Thanks again, I'll have a look at the Energy Saver if it disconnects again after sleep.


----------

